# Book Review: Not All Of Us Were Brave



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2004)

*Not All Of Us Were Brave*
By Stanley Scislowski





*Not All Of Us Were Brave* is the autobiographical account of Stanley Scislowski's World War II experiences with The Perth Regiment.

Unlike most other personal accounts I've read in the past, Stan jumps into the action fairly quickly, devoting only 60 pages to training in England and then straight to Italy. The book closes at the end of the war, forgoing a detailed follow-up on Stan and his fellow Perths in their post-war lives. That's not to say however that we don't see the personal side of Stan. On the contrary, he spaends a great deal of time laying out the his impressions and experiences as well as the characters he's in daily contact with.

Refreshingly, Stan doesn't pull any punches when giving his impressions his brothers in arms, or even the Corps Commander! If he didn't get along with someone, he says so, giving his reasons and citing examples where possible. That's not to say he trash talks his mates, but he's not afraid to point out where he and another disagree on something. Even more surprisingly, Stan is startlingly candid about his own inadequacies. He doesn't shy away from his mistakes and regrets, even detailing occasions when he felt like a coward or a malingerer (though he was neither).  Likewise, he brushes aside feats of endurance and heroism as simply "not giving up while the guy ahead was still going."

He's similarly unflinching in his description of the horrors of war. There are no euphemisms here, the blood, gore, pain and death of his experiences are laid out for all to see. There's a truly personal feeling to his account that is sometimes missed by wartime autobiographers. When he waves hello to a fellow soldier he hasn't seen in a while only to watch him ripped apart by a teller mine three seconds later, or when he's a stretcher bearer as 14 of his comrades are blown up by a well placed artillery shell, the gut-wrenching despair is almost palpable.

In addition to the big things, Mr. Scislowski also details the "little things" that make the experience so rich. From innovative ways to improve your comfort to the boredom of being locked in a sangar all day, you feel the small highs and lows as well as the big ones. Stan is also candid about his escapades as an amateur looter, and again makes no excuses for delving into a "taboo" subject. These were different times.

This book is a "worms eye view" of the war, so don't expect to come away with a full picture of how the 5th Armoured Division operated in Italy. It's obvious he's done his research though, as there is a considerable amount of context given for each operation. Other accounts I've read have the author travelling simply from one unnamed hamlet or empty field to another, but Stan takes great pains to detail each portion of his journey up the "boot" providing perspective that makes it easy to follow and relevant.

Overall, it may not be as "action packed" as some accounts, but it's a good read for an honest take on the Italian campaign.

Paperback, 368 Pages
ISBN 1550022989

--> Not All Of Us Were Brave at Amazon.ca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jun 2004)

Below are some other short pieces that Stan has written. They give you a sense for the flavour of the book, and are worth reading:

Dismal Day
A Fighting Perth Remembers
General Bertram M. Hoffmeister
The Battle Of Verrieres Ridge


----------



## rounder (20 Oct 2004)

I read this book about 4 years ago... thought it was great!!!


----------



## jmacleod (26 Oct 2004)

I remember General Hoffmeister from the Korean War - great soldier. But this is a query. I am
very impressed by the quality of insight by your contributors and members. General Romeo
Dallaire made the news today in Canada, as an author, possible winner of the GG's Award -
what do your members/contributors think of Dallaire? - within in the bounds of good taste
and honesty, of course. MacLeod


----------



## rounder (29 Oct 2004)

What's not to like about him. He did his job with his hands tied around his balls and so what if he suffered from PTSD, lots of people do...


----------

